# OS Alpine 8120 Alarm



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

So I unearthed one of my long forgotten car audio bits circa early 90s. Looking at this baby is like looking at my childhood. Soft Green Glow of the keypad lighting the inner thighs of a young maiden....ahem. 

This thing just might have me searching through all of my boxes for the manual and other relays. 

How likely is it to be able to get a remote for this? Anyone recall any info on this? I had it professionally installed, so I don't know what sensors I might still be able to hook up. If I drink enough Boones Strawberry Hill, I'm likely to remember how to reset the alarm for a new code, so this puppy is still usable. 

Should I take the pass on this, what do you guys thing its worth?


















Ed


----------

